# Amp Suggestion



## Vosstxhntr

Looking at buying a new amp, It's mostly for me and my son to play around with, what do ya'll suggest? Thanks


----------



## MarkU

I'm a drummer, not a guitar aficionado. But the sound my guitar player gets out of his Line 6 is amazing. It's no Marshall, but has a great full sound for a solid state amp. He has the foot pedal board add on.


----------



## nsterns

Fender Hot rod deluxe. 2 channels one clean one distortion you can get most any sound out of this.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Last year I decided to start over again and got me two bass guitars and an amp. I like Peavey amps. and I bought the MAX 115 300w single 15 in bass speaker. The thing can get as loud as you want. Beside the standard controls, it has a tuner feature that works great. I think I paid $299.00 or was it $399.00 (?)


----------



## SurfHippie

I'll second the Line 6 if you're just looking for something to jam around the house on. It has built in effects and hundreds of presets to play around with and create just about any sound, but if you're looking to jam with a band I've found that the Line 6 just doesn't have the tonal presence and depth of a good tube amp. My main amp is a 65w Fender Hot Rod DeVille 4x10 combo, and in a small room you can't even turn it down low enough not to blow the rest of the band away.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Fender Blues Junior. It is a tube amp with a big speaker, but only 25 watts on the final amplifier tube. You can run it wide open to get those warm overdriven tones, but not blast too much volume at the same time to get the neighbors upset. Has the classic fender reverb. It's a great amp for blues, surf, and rock. You can find them used on CraigsList, but they never last long so move fast if you see one. Guitar Center also carries them. Read the online reviews at harmonycentral.com


----------



## SaltMan

X2 on the Blues Jr. However, its actually a 15W amp but that still plenty to jam around the house or small venues. It has those classic fender cleans and if you push it, it will break up nicely. There are also some really cool inexpensive mods you can do to improve sound quality down the road should you choose.


----------



## surfspeck

If your on a tight budget, the Fender Blues Jr is hard to beat for a quality tube amp. However, if price isn't an issue ($1000 and up) there are many boutique amplifier companies that build low watt tube amps that really get the kind of tone that makes you say wow.


----------



## RedSurfer

I have a Blues Jr. and it's a great amp. I bought it new at GC with a 15% off coupon. I did have to replace the power tubes after about 6 months though.


----------



## Bruce J

I love Fender tube amps and have four of them, but... How much are you willing to spend? What type of music do you and your son like to play? Is this strictly for playing around the house or maybe with a band? 

Although I don't own one, I've seen many excellent reviews of the Fender Mustang series (I, II, III, or IV) solid state modeling amps. They have built-in modeling to emulate anything from a clean Fender amp to a driven Marshall or even heavy metal amps. They are light, versatile, reliable, inexpensive, and sound great by all accounts. 

The I and II would be best for home play, and the III and IV for gigging - generally speaking.


----------



## Vosstxhntr

Thanks for the replies, I have several good choices to pick from.....


----------

